# Where to go on Bonfire Night?



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Debs loves fireworks and was wondering if anyone knows of a site that has either special bonfire night or verygood views of one? So we can go away for the weekend and sit with a glass of mulled wine and veggie burgers watching the spectical. We have in the passed driven up to the local mountains and got about a dozen displays for free!! :wink: 

We are open to any ideas - castles etc.
with a site close at hand or preferably overlooking.
A


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ferry Meadows in Peterborough. They have a huge display every year, camp site is next door. Usually costs to get in and close to them though although I am not sure if you have to pay if you have already paid to camp. They have a fun fair and a huge fire there too.

Don't know why they have the fireworks there actually, tis pretty much a nature reserve!

Leigh 

EDIT .. tis a Caravan Club site.


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know where there is a site which has *NO* fireworks nearby.

My two dogs are terrified by the excessive use of fireworks. It wouldn't be so bad if it was just one night, but it seems to go on for a week beforehand and a week after 5th November, plus sparodic individual "little dears" setting off bangers.

I'm all in favour of people enjoying themselves going to *organised* firework displays on one or two days but no more. :evil:

Now wait for the xxxx to hit the fan.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nuke! We went to Alton Towers, it was spectacular!!!
Hi, Flint, there are pills you can get from the vet to keep your dogs calm, our friend used them (on the dogs) and it worked a treat, yes, i agree it does go on too long, it was almost 3 weeks and gets a bit much, especially when its been quiet, then you have some massive ones go off after midnight!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

If you hang on Mt Helen, Washinton DC will provide a spectacular display according to the news. Might fire a bit premature though on second thoughts, keep it in mind!
MALC


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We're going to the Cotton Arms at Wrenbury, Cheshire - £3.75 per night without hook up & an organised firework display.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: hey chuggs, just thought, we have a bonfire and fireworks, and SOUP AND ROLLS we've done it for a few years now, (not last year) and we had about 35 people, got a bit carried away had asked about 72! so had to ask Him upstairs, just for a safe number! It was great fun, so if'n you be about, come and have a munch! At one time, our youngest used to collect the poles of'n the rockets, so we used to aim em straight up, ya had to keep yer eye on it, tho, and this year we have a convservatory, maybe just aim them at the guests. We did have a brill catherine wheel one year, it popped of its nail, and the one that was no good, went on for ages and ages and ages!!!!


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all for the suggestion Wurz - RAINE put a few veggie burgers on for us  I have checked out the Ferry Meadow site and will probably go there on the fri nights.

A


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) Chuggs, we don't bbq , we do soup and rolls, cuppa soup at that, no expense spared, and we have some left over.................................................. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chuggs,

Wurz's suggestion is spot on, Ferry meadows is a lovely site, top tip no 1, make sure you take the bikes with you, theres miles of cyclepaths around the country park and you can cycle into peterborough itself if you fancy a bit of retail therapy (groan) the day after all those fireworks. Oh, and theres a steam railway that runs next to the site as well.

pete.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Flint,

I too am looking for somewhere where there will be no fireworks. I'll probably end up sitting in the car park at Moel Fammau, you can see them but hardly hear them from there. 
I know Cheshire rather well (worked for the County Council for 20+ years) but I can't think of anywhere off hand that would be quiet! I was going to suggest somewhere around Wrenbury/Marbury but after what Caz said, maybe not! 
The Cotton Arms is very nice though. There's also a CL on the other side of the canal on the Marbury road that looks very cosy.

Yes, there are pills to give the dogs but no that many vets (mine certainly doesnt) advise giving them. My dogs are rescue dogs and are completely terrified of the bangs and whizzes that the fireworks make.

Personally, I love them (the fireworks and my dogs) but it puts you off seeing the poor things shaking for hours.

Banjo 8)


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Flint said:


> Does anyone know where there is a site which has *NO* fireworks nearby.
> 
> My two dogs are terrified by the excessive use of fireworks.....


I was just going to post exactly the same thing myself!
I've just come back to my house for a couple of days to finish off the packing (all the furniture is gone now  ) and had fireworks last night! :evil:

Am thinking of going and parking in the middle of a huge forest for a few weeks till it's all over


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

Thats it Raine!

I'll be over for a few of those pills to stay calm and...........a cup of last years left over soup!!!!!!!!

brez


----------



## 89281 (May 18, 2005)

Yes my dogs and cats are terrified of fireworks. It is a real pity to see a dirty great golden retriever cowering under the table. 

They have already started where we live and they are likely to go on for a week after the actual night. I would like to see them restricted to organised displays.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Caz. How big is the site at The Cotton Arms.?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Not sure how big it is but I understand that although the EHUs have all now been taken there are plenty of non EHU pitches left at £3.75 per night.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Caz, I wasnt sure whether you would have to book or not. My wife suffers from Rheumatoid Arthritus so really feels the cold so will depend a lot on the weather.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

If anyone is thinking of making a late decision on going to The Cottons Arms for bonfire night it is now too late as they are fully booked for Fri and Saturday night.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sid, are all the pitches gone or just the EHU ones? If you wanted to go but need leccy & there are non-EHU left then I would be happy to downgrade so you could have my leccy as we can manage without it.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Caz. Very good of you but I didnt ask about elecy just asked if there was any room. It looked very full when we called in on Sunday.
Thanks again for the offer Sid


----------

